# New shots from Salem



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess I'll find out if these photos are allowed... While not strictly mine I'm doing work there at this haunt in Salem but I created the photos and got the models (to model...)
I have several more but if folks want only the home haunt pics then I can supply those also.. I'll wait for feedback.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

cool -i wont mind seeing more just post a link


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

We love pics. Home haunt or pro, we like to look.


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

yes more pics.... it's hard to find good ones that are not trendy done.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, more pics .... please.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

We luvz pics!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Very professional posing, nicely done. Love the color choice too!


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

So as to not take up space with pictures on the site I'll post a link to host where all the pictures are loaded. There are no ADs or pop ups... (This is what I show my customers).
If you would rather see a few of the pics here and not go there drop a note or a PM and I'll post some here.

Vista
http://photo.vistaphotography.com/vamp_ad


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Great photo gallery. Your pictures of new england reminds me of when we used to live in Maine. Love your work.


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

*color choice*



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Very professional posing, nicely done. Love the color choice too!


Thanks it's not the one that the owner likes for his advertisement but I think both are real nice...
It was hard balancing the lighting but worth the effort in the end


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

*Photos of Salem and New England*



scareme said:


> Great photo gallery. Your pictures of new england reminds me of when we used to live in Maine. Love your work.


I'm glad you enjoyed the shots. I've lived here for 6 years... I can't believe I retired from the AF that long ago.. seems like yesterday... 
Anyway...

I'll try to get more pics up as I get a chance...


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

If thats your work from that link you posted its real good. I like the first pic that you posted. What specific haunt are you working with? Ill be going with my family to Salem MA in the first week of October weekend. Great job on those pics!


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

Kaoru said:


> If thats your work from that link you posted its real good. I like the first pic that you posted. What specific haunt are you working with? Ill be going with my family to Salem MA in the first week of October weekend. Great job on those pics!


Well I sure hope they are my work. It would be embarrassing if they weren't!
I'm a pro photographer in Salem MA, (Vistaphotography) So I hope the quality of my haunt photos are a bit above the usual that you would see around. I just think my actual haunt needs work to come up to the level of creativity that I see on the web. The people out there really rock!

As far as the specific haunt. The number of "haunts" in Salem goes up in Oct. First I work with the Nightmare Factory (Museum place mall) and Dracula's Castle (Pickering Wharf) And from what I've seen they are about the best in Salem there is a Movie monster wax museum called Nightmare Gallery which is very good and during the evening hours James adds in some scaretainers to make it a haunt.
The wax museum (not to be confused with the NG) and Frankenstein's Lab are below par and rarely have anyone come out screaming. Where as the two I participate with have a proven track record of having victims  running out the door.
DM me for more info since this is not supposed to be an AD space..

Jeff
Vistaphotography


----------



## vista (Sep 7, 2008)

*Waiting for Tech support*

I couldn't resist. It's an oldie but a goody. I haven't gotten his servo or pneumatic running but I think he looks good.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice! Only suggestion is to make sure the models' hands are painted as well (quite noticeable when their faces are not the same colour and their hands are near their faces).


----------



## JosePrendes (Jul 14, 2009)

Very coool! Love the thought that went into these...very artsy.


----------

